# Nutating / Nutation



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Can anyone shed some light on what this is, what problems it addresses and how it can help? Thanks!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Have a nose here - some vids and lots of discussion > http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?13115-Nutating&highlight=nutate

It works well for me. What tamper are you using?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

If you use the search facility for this you will find a thread with numerous comments on this started by kikapu last November.

Ian

Oops. looks like we were posting at the same time.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Flat Motta 58mm


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

I use it as a way to distribute the grinds and has helped me get rid on channelling issues I had. place tamper lightly on top of the mound then just using weight of the tamper nutate 2-3 times this then levels and distributes the coffee light tamp twist with no pressure to polish job done. With my IMS basket consistent pours with no dead spots.

For me with nutating means I get a level puck whereas before I was more often than not a bit off.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

ajh101 said:


> Flat Motta 58mm


Convex tampers are generally seen as better for nutating but no reason you cant use a flat one. Also when nutating usually you will find you have to coarsen the grind slightly


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Interesting. Is this because the puck is more compacted?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The theory is the nutating tamp especially compacts the grinds around the edge of the basket, where normally there would be least resistance to the brew water.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2014)

Hmmm.... tried nutating once and my barista co-worker (we work together) said he'd prefer Staub but im using a convex and he's on flat....

And Convex distributes pressure as follows.....

Downwards pressure:High

Sideways:Low

Which helps seal the sides of the basket.....

But since he's on a flat tamper which distributes pressure only downwards.....

He needs to perform Staub tamping to seal the baskets.....

Anyways, he's not a fan of channeling and i wont look pretty on a bottomless PF.......

Hope this is informative


----------

